# tb 500 peptide for shoulder injury between cycles



## NSGym

i have a niggling shoulder injury that i would like to speed up healing on, currently finished a cycle and starting PCT in a few weeks, though continuing on HGH, would there be any problems going on to this now (tb 500 peptide), heard P Scarb used it to good effect


----------



## Mark2021

I would suggest it mate yeah. I will be using it shortly aswell

What dosages will you be using and for how long?

Might be best to go easy on the shoulder and use some strength exercises aswell


----------



## 3752

NSGym said:


> i have a niggling shoulder injury that i would like to speed up healing on, currently finished a cycle and starting PCT in a few weeks, though continuing on HGH, would there be any problems going on to this now (tb 500 peptide), heard P Scarb used it to good effect


yes i have it has taken a while but my shoulder is completely healed now...


----------



## NSGym

Mark2021 said:


> I would suggest it mate yeah. I will be using it shortly aswell
> 
> What dosages will you be using and for how long?
> 
> Might be best to go easy on the shoulder and use some strength exercises aswell


need to research the dosages more, thread from P Scarb had 2 different dosages and a coup[le of articls have them different too

but definately going to get some now i think

.


----------



## Mark2021

NSGym said:


> need to research the dosages more, thread from P Scarb had 2 different dosages and a coup[le of articls have them different too
> 
> but definately going to get some now i think
> 
> .


Can you post the articles up mate?


----------



## dusher

Interested in this also. Ive had problems in both my knees now for a while, hoping TB500 will sort these out.


----------



## Goldigger

Who's TB500 are you going to use?

Interested in this for a niggling tricep tendon on my elbow..


----------



## dusher

Goldigger said:


> Who's TB500 are you going to use?
> 
> Interested in this for a niggling tricep tendon on my elbow..


Ive got 10mg from peptidesuk here. Reasonable priced. Will let you know how I get on.


----------



## WallsOfJericho

interested in this, ive had a rotator cuff injury for going on 7 months no with no sign of going and its getting me down and i cant do ****. How would you run it??


----------



## dusher

WallsOfJericho said:


> interested in this, ive had a rotator cuff injury for going on 7 months no with no sign of going and its getting me down and i cant do ****. How would you run it??


That's the question mate. Its a case of load and maintain, but unsure on dosing.


----------



## NSGym

Can i jab this IM close to the area of injury like i do with the GH?? or do i have to go sub Q, i am less keen on sub Q especially if i need to take it in large quantities, also is it 1 hit a week or 2??

what dosage should i go for ?? they talk about a loading dosage then a maintenance one, but if its for an injury and i am jabbing IM near injury site (see above Q) do i need to change it around

Do i mix with Bacs water the same as my GH and HCG??


----------



## BodyBuilding101

@Pscarb

Paul could you post your method/protocol on recovery?

I've damaged a tendon in my right shoulder and have been having physio and taking joint supp for 5 months now but its still not recovering well.

I was thinking of hgh but not sure as you have to take it long term to see benefits, so im exploring other options


----------



## dusher

Ive started mine from peptidesuk.co.uk. Only doing 2mg a week in one jab, subQ. Think I can feel it working already. Swelling subsides much quicker, less pain etc. Loving the stuff.


----------



## 3752

BodyBuilding101 said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> Paul could you post your method/protocol on recovery?
> 
> I've damaged a tendon in my right shoulder and have been having physio and taking joint supp for 5 months now but its still not recovering well.
> 
> I was thinking of hgh but not sure as you have to take it long term to see benefits, so im exploring other options


Friday - 4mg

Saturday - 6mg

Sunday - 6mg

Then I did 6 weeks on 2mg per week then every other month I think I did a 4 week top up of 2mg per week....


----------



## NSGym

got 3 bottles arrived this morning, also got another 2 coming from a different company (just been wantiing to try them for a while and this seemed a good opportunity)

reading up, it seems many are injecting SubQ in to gut area, which i am cool with, but as befrore thinking IM near the injury sight may be better, going with 2mg per week for 1st 4 weeks then monthly shot after that

*HCG Sub Q stings a bit but no irritation, GH sub Q irritates my skin where it doesnt IM, so if i can go IM without losing benefits i think i would prefer that......Any one have a thought on that???*

:thumbup1:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

does this stuff need to be stored in a fridge? or can you keep it at room temp?


----------



## NSGym

BodyBuilding101 said:


> does this stuff need to be stored in a fridge? or can you keep it at room temp?


on the bottle it says store in the fridge, but a couple of articles said it didnt, just needed to be kept in cool dark place

i have a fridge for that sort of thing so cool here


----------



## Mark2021

NSGym said:


> got 3 bottles arrived this morning, also got another 2 coming from a different company (just been wantiing to try them for a while and this seemed a good opportunity)
> 
> reading up, it seems many are injecting SubQ in to gut area, which i am cool with, but as befrore thinking IM near the injury sight may be better, going with 2mg per week for 1st 4 weeks then monthly shot after that
> 
> *HCG Sub Q stings a bit but no irritation, GH sub Q irritates my skin where it doesnt IM, so if i can go IM without losing benefits i think i would prefer that......Any one have a thought on that???*
> 
> :thumbup1:


Who'd you order from?

I did 5mg sub Q today, southern research mines is from


----------



## Goldigger

Mark2021 said:


> Who'd you order from?
> 
> I did 5mg sub Q today, southern research mines is from


How you planning on running yours?

Which shipping option did you use for SRC? Only ask as I'm curious if one is less likely to get flagged by customs..


----------



## Mark2021

Goldigger said:


> How you planning on running yours?
> 
> Which shipping option did you use for SRC? Only ask as I'm curious if one is less likely to get flagged by customs..


The one that was auto selected. Cant remember who it was though

5mg mon and thurs this week

Rehab twice this week aswell


----------



## NSGym

shot 2ml on tuesday and now thiursday and shoulder feels a lot better already, better ROM with less pain


----------



## Mark2021

NSGym said:


> shot 2ml on tuesday and now thiursday and shoulder feels a lot better already, better ROM with less pain


Whos tb you using?

And what Gh you using and dosage?


----------



## NSGym

Mark2021 said:


> Whos tb you using?
> 
> And what Gh you using and dosage?


Somatropin 2iu am and pm IM

DRS and PeptideLabs for the TB, DRS first so far as it was cheaper and wanted to see if it was worth it, it seems to be


----------



## Goldigger

NSGym said:


> Somatropin 2iu am and pm IM
> 
> DRS and PeptideLabs for the TB, DRS first so far as it was cheaper and wanted to see if it was worth it, it seems to be


Peptidelabs @ $215 for 10mg?


----------



## BodyBuilding101

NSGym said:


> shot 2ml on tuesday and now thiursday and shoulder feels a lot better already, better ROM with less pain


TB500 seems expensive from the southern research, $65 for 5mg, so work out at £40??

Adds up to a lot if your running 2mg EOD...is it really worth the money?


----------



## NSGym

the stuff from DRS is worth it i think as after first month 1 shot a week, its only 1 shot a month

2nd jab done a few days ago, and pain in shoulder is considerably less and ROM in shoulder has improves imensely

.


----------



## 19072

@NSGym. Are you doing 2mg week for 4weeks then 2mg a month after that


----------



## Goldigger

I'm pretty convinced that DRS relabel chinese sourced peptides...

Thats to not to say there bad or anything... I'm just suspicious of the quality/purity


----------



## 19072

What website would you suggest for the tb500. Exc Tom's and src???


----------



## Goldigger

I'm not sure if the 2mg a week is the correct dosage.. Is there a saturation doasge as there is with ghrp/ghrh?

I've found two sources saying around the 7mg a week after they had done some maths converting known horse/greyhound dosages to human dosage...

One from Dats site and another on juiced muscle

The dosage recommended for a horse being 10mg/week and the average horse weighing 1000lbs

According to FED rules the correct formula to calculate human dosage from animal dosage in the following:

Human dose (mg/kg) = Animal dose (mg/kg) x Animal Km/Human Km

The conversion table gives us the different values of that Km factor for different species, including humans. Unfortunately horses are not included (they aren't lab animals).

BUT they do give a value of Km for dogs.

And we do have a recommended dosage of TB500 for greyhounds : 5mg per week . This comes from the original TB500 manufacturer, MediVet, which is where we got the 10mg/week dosage for horses.

If the average geryhound weighs 32kg, the dose in mg/kg is 5/32=0.15625mg

The table included in the article gives us :

Dog Km = 20

Human Km = 37 Human TB500 dose = 5/32 x 20/37= 25/296 or approx 0.084459mg/kg

So the correct human dose for a for a 200lbs = 90.7kg man should be 7,66mg per week


----------



## Goldigger

herc said:


> What website would you suggest for the tb500. Exc Tom's and src???


To be honest there the only two that i would use..

Tom doesn't stock TB500, but i did ask and he might be stocking it soon..


----------



## Mark2021

If its for fixing an injury I would rather pay the money and know I'm getting good stuff.

I done 5mg on mon and thurs with rehab twice on my shoulder

I would say its getting better


----------



## dusher

herc said:


> What website would you suggest for the tb500. Exc Tom's and src???


Im onto third week of 2mg/week. Definitely feeling it working, swelling subsiding much quicker, much less pain etc. Loving the stuff. Got mine from peptidesuk


----------



## 19072

dusher said:


> Im onto third week of 2mg/week. Definitely feeling it working, swelling subsiding much quicker, much less pain etc. Loving the stuff. Got mine from peptidesuk


That's all I need to hear. Will order up tonight.

Reading up the benefits.. increase cardio, healing process etc..

I'm an MMA fighter so elbows are always a tricky one for me with armbars etc..

Plus the increase in cardio would be a plus  )


----------



## dusher

herc said:


> That's all I need to hear. Will order up tonight.
> 
> Reading up the benefits.. increase cardio, healing process etc..
> 
> I'm an MMA fighter so elbows are always a tricky one for me with armbars etc..
> 
> Plus the increase in cardio would be a plus  )


Haha tell me about it. Was always knees and toes for me. But was the worst when someone would throw a kamura on too far and my shoulder would be ****ed. In the end I felt I had to choose between the two, mma and bodybuilding. Since at the time my finger was recently dislocated when sparing I chose bodybuilding ha.

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## 19072

I was the same I had to choose between bodybuilding or MMA.

Now i only weigh 80kg and fight at 70kg. No more mass for me lol..

And my shoulder for some strange reason has went after my last fight there.

I struggled to db shoulder press 30kg an arm atm. So hoping this tb500 is gonna help speed up my recovery


----------



## Strongr

Interested to see how you get I with 2mg a week


----------



## stone14

What is tb500, a peptide? What is its actuall purpose and action?


----------



## stone14

Does it help with cartilage damage also, or just soft tissue?

Also lower back pain?

do you inj sub-q under the skin?


----------



## 19072

@stone14 - it's a peptide and is injected sub-q

I'm gonna give it a go for elbow issue and shoulder issues. Both elbow and right shoulder has received cortisone shots last year. Still give me jip though.

Plus the added increase in cardio would be good  )

This Is what src claim it can do

http://southernresearchco.com/thymosin-beta-4-2mg.html

Details Details Thymosin Beta 4 / TB4 2 mg Thymosin Beta 4 / TB4 2 mg

Molecular Formula: Molecular Formula: C212H350N56O78S C212H350N56O78S Appearance: Sterile Filtered Appearance: Sterile Filtered White lyophilized (freeze-dried) White lyophilized (freeze-dried) powder. powder.

Sequence: Ac-Sequence: Ac-SDKPDMAEIEKFDKSKLKKTETQEKNPLP SDKPDMAEIEKFDKSKLKKTETQEKNPLP OH FOR RESEARCH PURPOSES OH FOR RESEARCH PURPOSES ONLY. ONLY.

TB4 is a synthetic version of the TB4 is a synthetic version of the naturally occurring peptide present naturally occurring peptide present in virtually all human and animal in virtually all human and animal cells, Thymosin Beta 4 (Tß4). It is a cells, Thymosin Beta 4 (Tß4). It is a first-in-class peptide candidate that first-in-class peptide candidate that promotes the following*: promotes the following*: Endothelial (blood vessels) cell Endothelial (blood vessels) cell differentiation Angiogenesis differentiation Angiogenesis (growth of new blood cells from (growth of new blood cells from pre-existing vessels) in dermal pre-existing vessels) in dermal tissues Keratinocyte migration tissues Keratinocyte migration Collagen deposition; and Decreases Collagen deposition; and Decreases inflammation. TB4 offers many inflammation. TB4 offers many benefits to the equine world in benefits to the equine world in performance racing. performance racing.

Recent trials by some of the world's Recent trials by some of the world's leading trainers on their prize leading trainers on their prize winning equine members of both winning equine members of both genders, have been credited by a genders, have been credited by a huge boost in their race-day results, huge boost in their race-day results, something long desired in the something long desired in the racing world. These trials along racing world. These trials along with clinical trials have indicated with clinical trials have indicated the following benefits associated the following benefits associated with the use of TB4 on mares and with the use of TB4 on mares and stallions*: stallions*:

Increase muscle growth with huge Increase muscle growth with huge increases in endurance and increases in endurance and strength noted strength noted Relax muscle spasm Relax muscle spasm

Improved muscle tone Improved muscle tone

Increase the exchange of substance Increase the exchange of substance between cells Encourage tissue between cells Encourage tissue repair Stretches connective tissue repair Stretches connective tissue

Helps maintain flexibility Helps maintain flexibility

Reduces inflammation of tissue in Reduces inflammation of tissue in joint joint

Enhances nutritional components Enhances nutritional components in the animal in the animal

Prevents the formations of Prevents the formations of adhesions and fibrous bands in adhesions and fibrous bands in muscles, tendons and ligaments. muscles, tendons and ligaments.

When these proven benefits are When these proven benefits are viewed in conjunction with the fact viewed in conjunction with the fact that 60% of a horse's body weight is that 60% of a horse's body weight is muscle, it is clear to see the full muscle, it is clear to see the full potential of TB4 can be reviled in potential of TB4 can be reviled in by majority of the horse's body. In by majority of the horse's body. In a racing era that surrounds itself a racing era that surrounds itself around gaining that competitive around gaining that competitive edge through the use of various edge through the use of various substances, none will deliver the substances, none will deliver the results that will be experienced results that will be experienced with the use of TB4. Perhaps the with the use of TB4. Perhaps the greatest selling point of the product greatest selling point of the product is that it's 100% DRUG FREE and is that it's 100% DRUG FREE and DOES NOT SWAB. This allows the DOES NOT SWAB. This allows the peptide to be used right throughout peptide to be used right throughout racing spells in both training and racing spells in both training and competition completely free of any competition completely free of any banned substance. banned substance.

Customers inquiring about Customers inquiring about personal thymosin beta 4 use personal thymosin beta 4 use including, but not limited to including, but not limited to bodybuilding, dosing, injections or bodybuilding, dosing, injections or cycling will be added to our DO cycling will be added to our DO NOT SELL LIST. NOT SELL LIST.

All Southern Research peptides are All Southern Research peptides are made in America. Purity made in America. Purity Guaranteed! Guaranteed!


----------



## Strongr

Great post herc, how long would someone need to run 2mg per week for to get benefits?

As I train MMA (looking to fight) I'd be interested in your results? Maybe you could do a journal about it?, I'm riddled with little injuries, nothing major just things seem to go at they set me back in progress, I've also lost a lot of flexibility.

I am going to look at TB500


----------



## Goldigger

herc said:


> @stone14 - it's a peptide and is injected sub-q
> 
> I'm gonna give it a go for elbow issue and shoulder issues. Both elbow and right shoulder has received cortisone shots last year. Still give me jip though.
> 
> Plus the added increase in cardio would be good  )


I'll be interested what it does for you, I've had some elbow pain for a while and now tricep tendon pain, to the extent that I can't do skull crushers or tricep pushdowns..

The last few days I've been using a prolo approach with HGH on the painfull areas of my elbow and tricep tendon..


----------



## 3752

i found the biggest plus point being lowering inflammation you should feel it working pretty much straight away but the injury will not heal from just this over night, i used it for about 10 months on and off using 2mg per week after the initial high dose i ran the 2mg per week for a about 4 weeks every 6-10 weeks depending on pain combined with acupuncture my injury has cleared up about 98% certainly helped in a big way.


----------



## 19072

strongr said:


> Great post herc, how long would someone need to run 2mg per week for to get benefits?
> 
> As I train MMA (looking to fight) I'd be interested in your results? Maybe you could do a journal about it?, I'm riddled with little injuries, nothing major just things seem to go at they set me back in progress, I've also lost a lot of flexibility.
> 
> I am going to look at TB500


Thanks for the reps pal.. some back for you 

I'm not overly sure on the protocal tbh. Split minds wether to try a high dosage for 4wks followed by 1 shot 2mg every month for maintenance..

Maybe pscarbs can shed some light on his as IIRC he has used tb500 with success..

Like wise buddy my MMA club is wrestling orientated so we do a lot of that plus bjj, grappling etc..

I'll start a log and let you know once I receive the goodies and cone up with a cycle aswell  )

Herc


----------



## 3752

i have put down the way i used this many times but due to the search being broken 

Friday - 4mg

Saturday - 6mg

Sunday - 6mg

this initial amount allowed me to go from not being able to incline press even the bar to pressing 100kg the monday after i loaded, i then gave it some weeks then used 2mg per week for about 4 weeks then left it for 6-8 weeks i think then repeated....


----------



## Strongr

Pscarb said:


> i have put down the way i used this many times but due to the search being broken
> 
> Friday - 4mg
> 
> Saturday - 6mg
> 
> Sunday - 6mg
> 
> this initial amount allowed me to go from not being able to incline press even the bar to pressing 100kg the monday after i loaded, i then gave it some weeks then used 2mg per week for about 4 weeks then left it for 6-8 weeks i think then repeated....


Seems that initial load fixed you up.

I Take the smaller dose spread around was a maintenance dose just to sort any niggles out


----------



## 19072

I was going to shoot 4mg per week for four/six weeks then 2mg a month for maintenance..


----------



## 3752

strongr said:


> Seems that initial load fixed you up.
> 
> I Take the smaller dose spread around was a maintenance dose just to sort any niggles out


yes mate



herc said:


> I was going to shoot 4mg per week for four/six weeks then 2mg a month for maintenance..


i would hit it heavy at first then maintain but it is up to you mate


----------



## Strongr

I think if/when I do I'll follow @Pscarb cycle, 16mg over a weekend then maintain. I've got a 2 week break from MMA over Xmas so think it may be the perfect time to do it


----------



## 19072

Hmm okay I'll give the weekend blast a shot.

Many weeks after did you wait to shot again Paul??


----------



## 19072

I'm gonna do the following

3 consecutive days at 4mg ed

1week break

5weeks at 2mg ew

Then maintenance of 1x2mg inj a month

How does that look @Pscarb


----------



## 3752

it looks fine mate but you will have to adjust if the injury is not getting better, with TB4 you should feel it improved within a day of this high dose protocol


----------



## Goldigger

herc said:


> I'm gonna do the following
> 
> 3 consecutive days at 4mg ed
> 
> 1week break
> 
> 5weeks at 2mg ew
> 
> Then maintenance of 1x2mg inj a month
> 
> How does that look @Pscarb


Whos peps are you going to use, if you don't mind me asking..?


----------



## 19072

Pscarb said:


> it looks fine mate but you will have to adjust if the injury is not getting better, with TB4 you should feel it improved within a day of this high dose protocol


Cheers @Pscarb  )

Quick one did you shoot sub-q and how did you reconstitute it?? 0.5ml bac water per 2mg vial?


----------



## 3752

i used Bac water and shot IM around the area


----------



## Goldigger

Paul, was you running any other peps along with the TB4? I'm assuming running mod grf and ipam/ghrp would give a better result?

Could mgf add any benefit?


----------



## 3752

Goldigger said:


> Paul, was you running any other peps along with the TB4? I'm assuming running mod grf and ipam/ghrp would give a better result?
> 
> Could mgf add any benefit?


i was running GH and some peptides but was prepping so things changed, at the time of the initial load i was using GH but that did nothing for the injury before TB4 nor did the peptides

as for pMGF/MGF it could as these are best used for muscle trauma/injury but unless you do it who knows, in saying that you need to do it in a way that can be documented as throwing everything at an injury is not the best way to go as then you have no clue what is working/fixing the issue because i always use GH and i was using the peptides at the point of and after the injury i can confidently say the reason for the fix was down to TB4


----------



## Mark2021

Cr3do said:


> Where is the best place to get this from fellas? Got some niggling injuries myself!


Got mine from Southern research


----------



## dusher

Cr3do said:


> Where is the best place to get this from fellas? Got some niggling injuries myself!


Got mine from peptidesuk. Definitely doing their job.


----------



## Goldigger

Pscarb said:


> i was running GH and some peptides but was prepping so things changed, at the time of the initial load i was using GH but that did nothing for the injury before TB4 nor did the peptides
> 
> as for pMGF/MGF it could as these are best used for muscle trauma/injury but unless you do it who knows, in saying that you need to do it in a way that can be documented as throwing everything at an injury is not the best way to go as then you have no clue what is working/fixing the issue because i always use GH and i was using the peptides at the point of and after the injury i can confidently say the reason for the fix was down to TB4


I understand your point...and agree fully 

Was just wondering as if you thought there was any added effect or synergy from additional peptides, i would just add them to my order from Tom/SRC...

I might just try the mgf along side the TB4..

Cheers


----------



## dusher

Goldigger said:


> I understand your point...and agree fully
> 
> Was just wondering as if you thought there was any added effect or synergy from additional peptides, i would just add them to my order from Tom/SRC...
> 
> I might just try the mgf along side the TB4..
> 
> Cheers


In my research in IGF-1 lately, a lot of people have commented on its injury repair effects. No experience in this myself but have ordered some, plan on adding it to my currently cycle in the near future.


----------



## 3752

Goldigger said:


> I understand your point...and agree fully
> 
> Was just wondering as if you thought there was any added effect or synergy from additional peptides, i would just add them to my order from Tom/SRC...
> 
> I might just try the mgf along side the TB4..
> 
> Cheers


i think there would be some synergy this is why i am trailing large dose pMGF use from next week, my shoulder is pretty much sorted by this i mean i can train them and use press movements but i still have a niggle so we will see.



dusher said:


> In my research in IGF-1 lately, a lot of people have commented on its injury repair effects. No experience in this myself but have ordered some, plan on adding it to my currently cycle in the near future.


in my opinion from the research and use i had done in the last 5+ years with IGF-1 it is only useful for injuries it does nothing for muscle gain



Cr3do said:


> Will this be ok to take when not on cycle?
> 
> Also can this be used for injury prevention and maintenance if used this protocal:
> 
> 3 consecutive days at 4mg ed
> 
> 1week break
> 
> 5weeks at 2mg ew
> 
> Then maintenance of 1x2mg inj a month
> 
> How long can you carry on with maintenance?
> 
> And are they any side effects with this peptide?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


TB4 won't prevent an injury its main plus point is the anti inflammatory properties if you have no injury i see no point in using it.


----------



## 3752

Cr3do said:


> Thanks @Pscarb . What other benefits did you see with this peptide apart from the inflammatory properties?
> 
> As person who trains in combat sports, and getting little niggles/strains every week or so would it be worth taking a maintenance dose to combat thee as they come and go? I know you said that it wont prevent injury, but if your take a maintenance of 1x2mg inj a month, would this help heal up the little niggles and strains as they come and go?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


to be honest nothing else but i was focused more on the injury, i think my hair grew faster? is it worth taking as maintenance just in case i have no idea buddy you will have to trial it to see if it helps.


----------



## Strongr

can this be done sub-q into lower abs region (like hcg), my little injuries are in awkward areas and don't fancy injecting IM near them

planning on mixing .5ml per 2mg vial and doing sub-q with a slin pin ? is this ok?

also can it be be pre-loaded into pins and frozen for later use or does it lose potency?


----------



## 3752

I store all my unmixed powders (apart from GH) in the freezer


----------



## Goldigger

How long does tb500 last for once reconstituted?


----------



## Vibora

Anyone know if there is any site-specific action for this chem (would it be any more beneficial to inject near to the site of injury?)


----------



## NSGym

Vibora said:


> Anyone know if there is any site-specific action for this chem (would it be any more beneficial to inject near to the site of injury?)


i have no proof, but figured it was better to inject near to injury so been jabbing into shoulder and it seems to be working


----------



## Egelykke

I am injured in my shoulders, elbows and a hamstring because I grew alot (15cm+ in 6 months) and trained during that period. So injuries occured fast and "without warning". This is now almost 2 years ago and they have not healed. Probably having trouble healing because I grow a little (19 years) Would a cycle of igf-1 or tb-500 be able to help me with this? I am a bit of a newbie so bare with me guys.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Goldigger

How's the injuries looking?

Any feedback on the various suppliers used for tb-500?


----------



## NSGym

recently been geting my tb500 from peptidesuk service has been excellent and more than happy with the product

been experimenting with different quantities (still trying so no conclusion formed)

my shoulder has improved no end, my knees too have been relatively pain free as well, i also used it on a friends back and he messaged me 3 hours later to say the pain had cleared (it has a strong anti inflamatory effect) and is also using it now


----------



## Cronus

this has peaked my interest......will be researching more this week.


----------



## WallsOfJericho

Anymore news??


----------



## Sharp161

Iv been running this for a few weeks now, my shoulder still isn't completely healed but I think its definitely helped. One major thing iv noticed is all my aches and pains have gone away similar to when on cycle.


----------



## dusher

Im on maintenance dose now, niggles gone, been hitting PB's on my leg days so must be working!


----------



## Mark2021

My shoulder has also improved dramatically I would say


----------



## AlwaysANewb

Guys, sorry to be a complete idiot, but the conversation seemed to jump between TB4 and TB500, or are these the same thing? I've been having (what I believe to be) rotator cuff pain in my right shoulder (hurt it 10 years ago now and flairs up with gym work) and if this would help I'd try it out. I've never done AAS (as yet) if that matters.


----------



## Strongr

AlwaysANewb said:


> Guys, sorry to be a complete idiot, but the conversation seemed to jump between TB4 and TB500, or are these the same thing? I've been having (what I believe to be) rotator cuff pain in my right shoulder (hurt it 10 years ago now and flairs up with gym work) and if this would help I'd try it out. I've never done AAS (as yet) if that matters.


See a physio first is my opinion

Then try TB-500, ill be going on it again middle of the year


----------



## AlwaysANewb

strongr said:


> See a physio first is my opinion
> 
> Then try TB-500, ill be going on it again middle of the year


Cheers pal, I've seen a couple. They gave me the elastic bands to build up strength which is fine, but when I start moving up the weights it starts to feel... crampy on the inside. Obvious answer is too drop down the weights again but its frustrating and worrying that it'll never be good enough to keep up with the other muscles and limits all chest development.


----------



## NSGym

TB-500 is Thymosin Beta 4

I have been using it now for a couple of months and its sorted out my shoulder injury and a few other little niggles, i am on a maintenance dose but if something flares up i will take another booster dose


----------



## AlwaysANewb

NSGym said:


> TB-500 is Thymosin Beta 4
> 
> I have been using it now for a couple of months and its sorted out my shoulder injury and a few other little niggles, i am on a maintenance dose but if something flares up i will take another booster dose


Did you rest your shoulder during the initial higher doses or is it best to keep going to stimulate blood flow to the area?

Cheers mate.


----------



## NSGym

AlwaysANewb said:


> Did you rest your shoulder during the initial higher doses or is it best to keep going to stimulate blood flow to the area?
> 
> Cheers mate.


The day of the jab i try to avoid lifting but i started working the area with lighter than normal bits

the initial anti inflam/pain killing allowed me top start working it, but it was more the increase in ROM that ment i could start gradually working it, with a barbell or log i can get close to old weights now, but with single dumbell work its still way down on strength but things like back squats i couldnt manage at all (because of shoulder pain) i can now do them though even then its still slowly improving

.


----------



## WallsOfJericho

Do you just inject in stomach? or at site of injury? make a difference?>


----------



## NSGym

WallsOfJericho said:


> Do you just inject in stomach? or at site of injury? make a difference?>


I have done both, i prefer site of injury, more because its my shoulder and easy, but friends have injected as close to a site as possible when taking it, in the stomach more for my maintenance dose as "in my mind" it should spread evenly to all the injured areas


----------



## Strongr

i don't think area of injection makes a difference, i had knee troubles but my skin is to tight to inject it sub-q near my knee, i did all my shots lower abdominal area and it was fine.


----------



## Goldigger

For those of you that used peptidesuk for their tb-500 have you used any of their other peptides? What's the verdict?

Don't know if its anything else that I'm doing..but I've noticed fat loss while taking tb-500, anyone else noticed this?

My diet is the same and supplements too..


----------



## dusher

Goldigger said:


> For those of you that used peptidesuk for their tb-500 have you used any of their other peptides? What's the verdict?
> 
> Don't know if its anything else that I'm doing..but I've noticed fat loss while taking tb-500, anyone else noticed this?
> 
> My diet is the same and supplements too..


All of the peps Ive used from peptidesuk have been great, all gtg. Couldn't say I noticed fat loss on their tb500 but I was bulking pretty heavy so wouldn't really expect it.

Has it helped your injuries?


----------



## Goldigger

I'm not sure to be honest...I've got two more weeks to go and ill see where I am then.

Might do 3 months mod grf and IPA next..


----------



## Davey1978

What are negative sides of this peptide (if they are known or anyone experienced something)?


----------



## dusher

Davey1978 said:


> What are negative sides of this peptide (if they are known or anyone experienced something)?


Ive heard of people getting hairier ha. I noticed no sides.


----------



## Matty-boy

Any issues running TB500 if currently on a test based cycle?

Also, is it any good for tendonitis type injuries?


----------



## Sportbilly

Matty-boy said:


> Any issues running TB500 if currently on a test based cycle?
> 
> Also, is it any good for tendonitis type injuries?


Used Thymosin Beta 4 from SRC as my right forearm was giving me big problems, left shoulder also suffering (basically starting to pick up lots of niggling strains and the like). I've dosed 5mg first week, intend to do 5mg this week and 2mg per week thereafter (increase does if I start picking up injuries).

I felt that the s/c jab near the site cleared the problem up within 24 hours and lifting no problem now. Still a slight strain in my shoulder will I will really test out tomorrow and if a problem I'll IM the shoulder.


----------



## Matty-boy

Matty-boy said:


> Any issues running TB500 if currently on a test based cycle?
> 
> Also, is it any good for tendonitis type injuries?


Bump for answers - cheers!


----------



## dusher

Matty-boy said:


> Bump for answers - cheers!


Worked wonders on my tendonosis (thickening of the tendon due to repetitive damage, basically shit squat form years ago). So similar to tendonitis.

Had no sides to speak of.


----------



## 19072

What dosage did you run dusher??


----------



## dusher

herc said:


> What dosage did you run dusher??


Low mate, loaded around 6mg over a weekend then 2mg per week. I'm guessing if I were to up the dose the effects would of been in better.

Was just the anti inflammatory effects I liked the most. Every time I train legs I get fluid round my lower knees, tried ibuprofen in the past but this was much better.


----------



## 19072

I loaded last time at 4mg for three days then 2mg a week for 5weeks. Help my shoulder out.

But now my wrist has gone and i'm fighting soon so need to get it healed asap.

Was gonna do 6mg ew for 4weeks then 2mg for 5weeks


----------



## dnxloaded

I am thinking of jumping on this as I have a clavicle excision surgery planned after 3 weeks.

Couple questions, how does this effect your natural Thymosin Beta 4 production when you are using it and when you stop using it? Does it shut you down, do you need to taper off?


----------



## WallsOfJericho

bump


----------



## dusher

Anyone used IGF-1 successfully to help repair injuries?


----------



## Elvis82

Does anyone have any experience or advice regarding injecting tb500 into the lateral epicondyl (tennis elbow)? I'm thinking of using it for this purpose. Injecting into an injured shoulder seems quite normal but into the forearm is a bit strange to me. Can you inject it into a tendon or is it IM only? @Pscarb any idea mate?


----------



## 3752

there is no reason to inject into the injured area, the peptide reduces inflammation, when i used it with great success i injected it SubQ and it sorted my should out


----------



## 3752

Mikey81 said:


> Hmmmm would this help a full thickness grade 2 tear in my subscapularis?


it might as the peptide does not repair the injury just reduce inflammation so the body can recovery....


----------



## Mark2021

Pscarb said:


> there is no reason to inject into the injured area, the peptide reduces inflammation, when i used it with great success i injected it SubQ and it sorted my should out


This is exactly how I ran my Tb500 and it worked very well!

Along with strengthening exercises of course


----------



## Wolfy41

Me three, I dosed subq in stomach for 4 weeks at 2mg every 3 to 4 days then 2mg once every two weeks for a month and now I'm on 2mg maintenance for the next four months, during which I've concentrated on pain free motion exercises on my shoulders to in a sense build scaffolding around the injured area and I'm already wondering whether I should bother with the maintenance doses now as it's worked a treat!?


----------



## 3752

it is a common thing in BB to try and do things better and for many injecting the area seems logical in this case it did not increase the results in fact i found it lessened them....plus this peptide WILL NOT cure the injury only time and physio work will do that this peptide reduces inflammation so the body is more effective at the repair of the injury


----------



## mal

i found it great, but just too expensive to use constantly,,,cheaper to buy gh ffs! and in the end its just

a anti inflamatory like paul says....


----------



## Ghoosst

If it is only anti inflamatory, why it is better then any naproxen or stronger celebrex/ketanol?? It is definitely much more expensive.


----------

